# freebsd-update 9.2-p4 to 9.2-p10



## see (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I upgrade my FreeBSD 9.2-p4 to 9.2-p10 (my kernel is GENERIC, I didn't build custom kernel) and after that I can't log into system, only in single user mode, because I get this error:

`service sshd start`

```
Starting sshd. 
/usr/lib/libssh.so.5: Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale/etc/rc.d/sshd: WARNING: failed to start sshd
```

`ldd /usr/lib/libssh.so.5`

```
/usr/lib/libssh.so.5: 
libz.so.6 => /lib/libz.so.6 (0x80125b000) 
libgssapi.so.10 => /usr/lib/libgssapi.so.10 (0x801471000) 
libkrb5.so.10 => /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.10 (0x80167a000) 
libhx509.so.10 => /usr/lib/libhx509.so.10 (0x8018eb000) 
libasnl.so.10 => /usr/lib/libasnl.so.10 (0x801b2c000) 
libcom_err.so.5 => /usr/lib/libcom_err.so.5 (0x801dae000) 
libmd.so.5 => /lib/libmd.so.5 (0x8Olfb0000) 
libroken.so.10 => /usr/lib/libroken.so.10 (0x8021c0000) 
libcrypto.so.6 => /lib/libcrypto.so.6 (0x8023d1000) 
libcrypt.so.5 => /lib/libcrypt.so.5 (0x802779000) 
libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x80084a000)
```

And other shared libraries get the same error, like libcrypt.so.5 and so on.

I try to download and boot from GENERIC 9.2 kernel, but it didn't help I get the same error with GENERIC kernel.


----------



## Mustela (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello see.

Have you run ALL `freebsd-update install` commands? Retry, see the results and reboot. If all is done, probably you need get binary packages libssh2 and openssl (or rebuild from ports).

Regards.


----------

